# Worms and Snails?



## 8878 (Apr 15, 2011)

Hey, hope you can give me some advice on this one.

It rained a bit today so all the worms came out and I thought, "Hey! My fishies would love worms!" So I got 1 and tore it up a bit and threw it in there, then sat back like Julius Caesar at a gladiator fight, too bad or me there wasn't much of a show.

The fleshy bits sank and turned all white, my fishies didn't even take a second look, and it was feeding time!!!

After an hour though my 2 Golden Snails congregated on one of the more appetizing fleshy bits and sat there.

Should I remove the wormy bits or let the snails sloooooowly consume them?


Thank You!!!


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

During a power outage that lasted 2 days, I had no choice but to feed my Tiger Salamander worms from my garden because all the pet stores were closed and I couldn't buy any crickets for him, (but my Dad never used pesticides, so I knew they were safe).

But, thinking back, it probably wasn't a good idea. Who knows where they came from right?! (Could have come from the neighbours over to our garden). 

I would maybe take the worms out - better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I agree,take them out.Not necessarily because you dont know the origin but also because they will drown and decay causing water params to be off.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

I always feed earthworms whole. The worm must be the size the fish can put in its mouth. Large worms work good for Oscars, not Neon Tetras. Snails will eat any food material they can find on the bottom and they have some very sharp rasping teeth that can take care of just about anything.


----------



## 8878 (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks I took most of the pieces out but left 1 for the snails.


----------

